

Show HN: wordpress-haml-sass - WordPress Theme dev toolkit for 2013 - thebiglebrewski
https://github.com/zachfeldman/wordpress-haml-sass

======
thebiglebrewski
I'm very open to suggestions and improvements - just hope this helps some
people! I was just kind of sick of developing WordPress themes with just PHP,
HTML, and CSS and this made things a lot more fun for me without having to use
a plugin or anything.

